# flaring



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

when ever my betta looks at me he flares even his cheeks comes out? DOes that mean he dislikes me


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

It's not that he dislikes you, per se. He's "showing off." And actually means he's healthy in most cases. His tank is his territory, and when you approach it, he's going to remind you.  He may eventually stop doing this as much as he becomes more familiar with you. (From experience)


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

oh thats actually really cool (the territory is actually mine since i bought it) lol


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

does any of your guys bettas flare when they see you\?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine used to but now he stopped


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

everyonce in a while mine will flare at me.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

mine's in a 55, so he thinks he's free


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

mine just suddenly stopped doing it after i looked at him a lot


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Mine doesn't....he's very laid back.  He did when I first got him though.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

my betta is sooo aggressive even though its been 1 and a half months


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah my new CT is very laid back too, he hasn't done that to me once yet. On the other hand my VT is soooo aggressive and when I first got him he flared at me all the time.


----------

